# Written and verbal warnings question



## Blakey (14 Feb 2010)

Can you get a verbal warning a month ago and get a written warning about the same incident after a month?

Is a warning legal if it it is undated and unsigned by the manager even though his name is printed at the bottom of the page?


----------



## number7 (14 Feb 2010)

You could get a written confirmation of a verbal warning, but any significant correspondance should have a date.


----------



## Blakey (14 Feb 2010)

The verbal warning was given to me and another employee for an honest mistake we made at work. We did not contest this even though I felt it was very harsh.

The written warning I got detailed said mistake as the reason for getting a written warning. My colleague got no written warning.  

So basically I got two different warnings one verbal last month and one written about the same incident. The written warning is in no way a written confirmation of last month's verbal warning.

It is undated.

The supervisor was the only person that signed it.

Said supervisor has been bullying me for the past few years. The bullying has increased in intensity in the last months.  I have a feeling he s using this as an excuse to get rid of me.


----------



## Leo (15 Feb 2010)

Keep notes of all interactions/conversations. Might come in useful in the event of action being taken.


----------



## shipibo (17 Feb 2010)

You need to send a letter to company stating you feel the manner and method you have received the warnings is unfair.


Has the company any processes in place regarding warnings ??

Were you given a right to reply by company ??

Was error you committed legitimate, or were you not following orders / documentation etc .. ??


----------



## Purple (17 Feb 2010)

It seems very strange, and contrary to natural justice, that you should get a verbal and then a written warning about the same thing.


----------



## serotoninsid (17 Feb 2010)

Does the company have a formal disciplinary procedure? Have you been provided with a copy?


----------



## Blakey (18 Feb 2010)

Basically we had a meeting at work a while back were I was given a verbal warning. The verbal warning I did not contest although I knew it was a load of ****e the supervisor was comin up with to start the ball rolling and sack me. To give you an idea picture this : I m working in a place were the machinery is operated by fuel. During the arctic temperatures we had a few weeks back more fuel was wasted to operate said machinery. I got a verbal warning for wasting fuel.

The written warning which I am contesting mentioned the above reason and also stated that I had refused to meet with the supervisor out of working hours which is a complete lie.


----------



## Caveat (18 Feb 2010)

Blakey said:


> ... also stated that I had refused to meet with the supervisor out of working hours which is a complete lie.


 
Regardless, I'd be very surprised if you were obliged to do this anyway.


----------



## Blakey (18 Feb 2010)

Yeah try and tell it to the supervisor.  I was also told on several occasions that if I persisted in switching my personal mobile phone off when I m at home I would be sacked. So anything is possible with this lad.  He thinks he owns my personal time to and wants to be my boss 24/7.


----------

